# Leptospirosis



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.co...7812a270fe45a67425886edf88bd2f1f151a9355c5673


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Very informative! Thanks for posting, Dave. Thankfully, none of my vets, past or present, have ever pushed the vaccine. In fact, when my former vet told me about the vaccine which, I believe, was new at the time (many years ago), he specifically stated that, in his opinion, my dogs didn't need it. My current vet has never even mentioned it. We recently had a local vet as a guest speaker at one of our kennel club meetings and he stated that he would never recommend getting the vaccine, as he considered it very dangerous. Glad all of my contacts are in the minority per the article, but it was certainly a great eye opener.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yep , we're slowly getting the message out , thanks Mary.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Lepto is a complicated topic. I in the end, after doing a lot of research, I chose not to vaccinate my dogs with lepto. My friend had a standard poodle that got lepto (they chose not to vaccinate). The dog spent 3 weeks in the ICU at the vetrinary hospital and almost died. The vet bill was astronomical. The dog had borderline kidney function after the illness and The dog died 4 years later of kidney failure (from the lepto).

When my vet asked me about lepto and told me it was "recommended" as an annual vaccine I told her i was declining. She told me the vet association was recommending it yearly. i still declined. She asked me "final answer", I said "yes". then she told me she didn't vaccinate her dogs either, and that in her practice she only had 1 death from lepto and 3 deaths from the vaccine!!!!!!! She had a real ethical dilemma about recommending it but had to.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't do it and my vet doesn't recommend it. 

the article was good! Thanks Dave


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tuss said:


> Lepto is a complicated topic. I in the end, after doing a lot of research, I chose not to vaccinate my dogs with lepto. My friend had a standard poodle that got lepto (they chose not to vaccinate). The dog spent 3 weeks in the ICU at the vetrinary hospital and almost died. The vet bill was astronomical. The dog had borderline kidney function after the illness and The dog died 4 years later of kidney failure (from the lepto).
> 
> When my vet asked me about lepto and told me it was "recommended" as an annual vaccine I told her i was declining. She told me the vet association was recommending it yearly. i still declined. She asked me "final answer", I said "yes". then she told me she didn't vaccinate her dogs either, and that in her practice she only had 1 death from lepto and 3 deaths from the vaccine!!!!!!! She had a real ethical dilemma about recommending it but had to.


" She had a real ethical dilemma about recommending it but had to." Sorry that's BS


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

from Dr, Schulz ..."In high risk exposure areas, the clinical incidence is about 1:1000-2500 dogs; whereas the general risk is only about 1:5000-10,000 dogs. Although positive MAT serovar titers have ascribed leptospirosis to the L. autumnalis and L. Bratislava servoars, these do not produce clinical disease."

also from that site in another article "Over the years I have attended numerous lectures on vaccines, detailing the most current information from leading immunologists such as Dr. Ronald Schultz and experts on infectious disease such as Dr. Richard Ford. It is surprising to many that these researchers do not include Leptospirosis as a recommended vaccine. In fact, Dr. Schultz resides in a Leptospira endemic area of the country and not only does he not recommend the vaccine for others, he does not vaccinate his own dogs for Leptospirosis"


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

davetgabby said:


> from Dr, Schulz ..."In high risk exposure areas, the clinical incidence is about 1:1000-2500 dogs; whereas the general risk is only about 1:5000-10,000 dogs. Although positive MAT serovar titers have ascribed leptospirosis to the L. autumnalis and L. Bratislava servoars, these do not produce clinical disease."


Dave:

What are Dr. Schulz and Dr. Dodd's recommendations in high risk exposure areas?

Ron (and Colbie)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ColbyBlu said:


> Dave:
> 
> What are Dr. Schulz and Dr. Dodd's recommendations in high risk exposure areas?
> 
> Ron (and Colbie)


if you want to use it

__
https://51665176980%2Fleptospirosis-dog-vaccines%23.Uk85xkZzbIU


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I never give to my Havanese!! I had a vet insist that it was OK, and I never again went back to that Vet. 
Pam


----------

